# Managing Dog Odor???



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

First off I'm surprised there isn't a grooming subforum. Back on point...

What do you do to help manage dog odor? 

I'm not sure why but, Brunie seems to get that "dog" smell quicker and stronger than any other dog I've owned and I don't know why. She is pretty active but when we aren't walking or playing she's indoors. She is still intact but, hasn't had her first heat yet. I'm not even sure that matters but, I figured I'd throw it out there.

We wipe her down with bath wipes or a spritz of doggie perfume every other day and she still gets pretty ripe within just a couple of days of a bath. I don't want to bathe her too much as I heard it can dry their skin out but, I also don't want people to know we have a dog just because they can smell it on our clothes while we're out somewhere. Any helpful hints on good products or practices would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

What are you feeding?


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I found Lola smells a lot better since switching her to RAW.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

It's pretty much all about what goes IN, and a lot less about what goes ON the dog 

Mrs. P's question is a great place to start.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

How old is she? Can you tell where the smell is coming from... is it her ears, her mouth, her back end, or her skin? Is it possible she's rolling in something? You can bathe your dog as often as you need to, as long as you use a mild, gentle shampoo that doesn't strip the oils out of the coat. Earthbath is a good one.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I find that very odd. Mia almost never has a 'dog smell'. She can go months without a proper bath and still not smell. 

The only time she stinks is when she comes back from the lake.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I would ask the food question as well. Jake spends tons of time outside on walks, playing in water, etc and he doesn't have a bad odour. He has a very faint scent, but we love the way he smells 

I should also note that Jake is on homemade dog food ... no commercial dog food in our house.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mrs.P said:


> What are you feeding?


Yes. Quite often the smell is a yeast overgrowth. Definitely look at her food. Possibly look up candida overgrowth and treat for that.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

The smell emanates from her coat in general, it's not gas, breath, ears etc... Almost like a milder version of wet dog.

We are feeding Merrick Classic Puppy right now. She was on Chicken Soup for the puppy lover's souls large breed at the breeders recommendation but, it gave her the ****s something awful and she still had a bit of wet dog odor.

To be fair I do have a fairly sensitive nose so, it may not actually be as powerful as it seems to me but, I never really noticed it much with our previous dog.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

I read just a little about the Candida and that sounds like it could be a possibility. She did get an antibiotic from vet not too long ago.

Pretty much since we brought her home she had loose stools about once a day on the breeders food. We waited to see if it was the stress of coming home, no change. We cut her food thinking we might be overfeeding, no change. Took her to the vet about 3 months ago, clean fecal, she gave her an antibiotic and some probiotics and suggested we may want to consider changing foods. Changed her food to Merrick and just within the last month and a half or so she's had normal stools pretty much all the time.

Eventually we plan to change her to a Grain free food but, they look to be high in calcium and because she is only 7 months old we want to wait until she's a bit older to change her over.


----------



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

*managing a smell*

if you feed the dog raw food i`ve noticed mine if i wasan`t looking would rub all over the spot where the food was..... just a thought


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I bet she'd be a good candidate for a raw diet. I've noticed that dogs fed raw have less "doggy" odor. It's entirely possible there's something in her food that's causing a yeast overgrowth in her skin, some dogs just don't do well on certain foods, grains are usually the culprit but not always. Not sure what's in Merrick kibble, but look at the ingredient label for corn, wheat, barley, or rice products. You could try a grain-free product like Costco's Nature's Domain, it's a good food and quite affordable.

After you bathe her, try using a vinegar rinse. just dilute white vinegar with water and pour it over her after the bath; leave it in and don't rinse it. The acidic pH of the vinegar helps discourage microbial overgrowth on the skin.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Freestep said:


> After you bathe her, try using a vinegar rinse. just dilute white vinegar with water and pour it over her after the bath; leave it in and don't rinse it. The acidic pH of the vinegar helps discourage microbial overgrowth on the skin.


 
Or she might just end up smelling like Dog Salad :rofl:



It's good advice. I'm in a silly mood today.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

JackandMattie said:


> Or she might just end up smelling like Dog Salad :rofl:


That's what I was afraid of at first...but once dry, it doesn't smell at all.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

hotrod2448 said:


> The smell emanates from her coat in general, it's not gas, breath, ears etc... Almost like a milder version of wet dog.
> 
> We are feeding Merrick Classic Puppy right now. She was on Chicken Soup for the puppy lover's souls large breed at the breeders recommendation but, it gave her the ****s something awful and she still had a bit of wet dog odor.
> 
> To be fair I do have a fairly sensitive nose so, it may not actually be as powerful as it seems to me but, I never really noticed it much with our previous dog.



Since she didn't do well on those two I would look for similar ingredients in each and try to avoid those ingredients with the next brand I buy.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

hotrod2448 said:


> First off I'm surprised there isn't a grooming subforum.


Oh, and I meant to say... I think we should have a grooming subforum too, with a sticky on the proper use of the Furminator. I'd even be willing to write it!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

It does seem like after we started fresh factors, omega 3 6 9, and joint health it helped with doggie smells!


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mrs.P said:


> Since she didn't do well on those two I would look for similar ingredients in each and try to avoid those ingredients with the next brand I buy.


To clarify she's been doing well on the Merrick food. She only had occasional loose stools for about a week after switching which, I don't think is unusual with vet meds and a change in diet.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Well if she's smelling really bad then maybe she's not doing as well on it as you think. I would consider trying a grain free kibble for her if you can't do raw. Also have you tried giving her fish oil and coconut oil? My dog gets those everyday and his coat is satin soft, super shiny and he has no odor(he's also on a grain free kibble and raw a few times a week). Fish and coconut oil work wonders, just make sure if you try them to get unrefined extra virgin coconut oil(I get mine on Amazon).


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Well if she's smelling really bad then maybe she's not doing as well on it as you think. I would consider trying a grain free kibble for her if you can't do raw.


:thumbup:


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Carriesue said:


> Well if she's smelling really bad then maybe she's not doing as well on it as you think. I would consider trying a grain free kibble for her if you can't do raw. Also have you tried giving her fish oil and coconut oil? My dog gets those everyday and his coat is satin soft, super shiny and he has no odor(he's also on a grain free kibble and raw a few times a week). Fish and coconut oil work wonders, just make sure if you try them to get unrefined extra virgin coconut oil(I get mine on Amazon).


This where the internet makes communicating hard sometimes. It's not like she will knock you down with her scent or that it's anything outside of what I believe to be typical dog smells. I don't know that I've been to a fellow dog owners house that I couldn't smell their dog on some level. I'm talking everything from Chihuahua to Poodle to Old English Sheepdog. Maybe I'm just cursed with a sensitive sense of smell.

I think when it comes to smells having a dog is like being a smoker. While you might get used to the smell and it doesn't seem noticeable to you others can smell it pretty easily. After being without a dog for a few months the smell seems a bit more pronounced to me now, especially when I've been out of the house at work for 10 hours and first walk in.

I'm really starting to wonder if it isn't my carpet that is trapping odors. It's been two weeks since her last bath and last night I put my face right up to her and she still smells fine but, walking into the house it still smelled a bit doggy.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I had to use the vinegar treatment on my puppy last summer because he got mildew in his coat from not drying properly. This yucky stench did transfer to his bedding and the carpet too. Are you letting your dog air dry or toweling off most of the water after a swim or a bath?


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> I had to use the vinegar treatment on my puppy last summer because he got mildew in his coat from not drying properly. This yucky stench did transfer to his bedding and the carpet too. Are you letting your dog air dry or toweling off most of the water after a swim or a bath?


We towel dry her after baths and being out in the rain. After baths and getting her as dry as we can with towels we hit her with the hair drier on warm.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm, well then it can't be mildew because you're drying the coat. But maybe you're over drying? I'm pretty sure you shouldn't use the warm setting. Hopefully someone else will chime in about this. Could it be possible that the skin is producing more oils to compensate?


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

I know that food can definitely be a factor. My GSD would smell like fish when on kibble with fish as the first ingredient. However, if you're not smelling it directly _on_ yours then it could very well be the carpets in your house. I spray fabreeze on the carpets and then vacuum every few days to control the smell. Shadow seems to be like yours; just kinda smelly. I've changed her food 3 times or so both for smell and loose stools so I feel your pain  

I use a waterless shampoo that says it's safe to use often (Shadow is not a fan of the hose), and I'm going to try that vinegar suggestion, too.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

If Woolf eats a fish base food, it is open the windows time. Funny thing is, I can feed him can salmon, mackrel or tuna, and it there isn't an odor. Chicken base there is a mild odor, tolerable but still there. With Lamb there isn't an odor.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I thought I'd chime in here. My gsd smells to. He smells like wet dog. He's on grain free (Orijen) and we give him Coconut and/or fish oil. I bathe him regularly but he gets that dog smell within a few days. I try to dry him with the Wet/dry vac on blow rather then vacuum after a bath or kiddie pool time but it doesn't solve the problem.

I'll give the vinegar rinse a try to. I bring mine to work with me and there have been comments......:blush:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

haven't read all the posts, but there is a shampoo you gan get from the vet for a yeast condition.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I've been trying out a sample of Zymox enzymatic shampoo, and it has really worked wonders on stinky dogs, even those with chronic yeasty or musty odors. It's certainly worth trying!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a customer that has me use the Zymox enzymatic shampoo on her dog, and it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

That's what I'm using now to. It makes him smell better a little longer. I have also used Selsum Blue and that works maybe even a little better than the Zymox enzymatic. I do recommend the Zymox enzymatic conditioner/rinse for a quickie cleanup. You can dilute it, wet the dog down with it and rinse or leave in. If I'm in a hurry, I dilute a little in a quart or so of water and give him a quick sponge bath. 

Does anyone know of a good doggie spray that doesn't make my very male GSD smell like a fluffy ankle biter? The baby powder or flowery scents just don't really work for me.


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

My dog trainer recommended a half and half mixture of listerine and water in a squirt bottle. I have tried it when Zeus gets nasty from the lake and it does work very well. Just make sure you dont get in on their head and around their eyes. I guess the listerine kills the bacteria causing the odor from my understanding. Im not sure the pros and cons of this method im not a groomer and have no idea if its good or bad but I have used this before and it DOES work.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

This is interesting. I'll do a little research and see if there's any negatives although I'm inclined to try the vinegar and water first.


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Traveler's Mom said:


> This is interesting. I'll do a little research and see if there's any negatives although I'm inclined to try the vinegar and water first.


Ya I was skeptical at first but it does work. I would try the vinegar but I hate that smell worse than dog lol


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Does anyone know of a good doggie spray that doesn't make my very male GSD smell like a fluffy ankle biter? The baby powder or flowery scents just don't really work for me.


I make a grooming spray with Lavender and Cedar essential oils. The Cedar has a great gender-neutral scent, seems to last a long time, and repels bugs. You can get large bottles of essential oils pretty cheaply from soapmaking supply stores or thechemistrystore.com. Just fill a spray bottle with water or a water/alcohol mixture, start with about a tablespoon of essential oil, shake well, then add more oil if you need to. If you use the alcohol mixture, the spray will dry faster. Add some coconut, jojoba, or lanolin oil to the mixture if you want a good conditioner. Remember to shake well before each use as the oil and water will separate.



bryant88 said:


> My dog trainer recommended a half and half mixture of listerine and water in a squirt bottle. I have tried it when Zeus gets nasty from the lake and it does work very well. Just make sure you dont get in on their head and around their eyes. I guess the listerine kills the bacteria causing the odor from my understanding. Im not sure the pros and cons of this method im not a groomer and have no idea if its good or bad but I have used this before and it DOES work.


Yes, Listerine does work and I use it all the time in my grooming shop as a general disinfectant, deodorizing spray, and finishing spray for dogs that have a lot of flaky skin stuff--it seems to get rid of the flakes. I only use the original gold formula, and I don't dilute it, I just spray it on the dog straight (avoiding the head) and then wipe off with a cloth or paper towel. It also makes a decent ear cleaner in a pinch.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make sure it's not medical. maybe she needs a bath. i suggest
usuing a natural or organic shampoo.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Oct 12, 2012)

So it's been 3 weeks since her last bath and she still smells fine on the whole. What I have noticed is the odor I do smell seems to coming from her feet and is very much the wet dog smell we all know. Which makes sense because it's been very wet here lately and I generally don't dry her feet off after going out unless it is actually raining and her body is wet too. I now keep a golf towel near the back door so I can dry her feet if the grass is wet and it seems to help considerably.

On a side note we are also going to switch her food again because she still has loose stools occasionally even after being cleared by our vet. Raw is not an option for us so, we are going with Orijen this time around and hopefully that will help.


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

There are several kinds of waterless shampoos for dogs.. Basically, they are just "freshen-up" sprays that you spritz on the dog and then rub it in to their coat. I use one and I can still smell it on my dog almost a week after I've applied it. If you just go to PetSmart or PetCo, there should be several different brands/scents to choose from.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Penny gets the dog smell when she gets wet, obviously, but other than that her odor is under control. I use waterless shampoos and conditioners on occasion. But food affects coat which can affect smell too


----------

